# JUNE 2010 Photo Challenge!



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Less than two days to the month of June so I thought I'd post this now before I forget!

*I am still really enjoying all the pictures of flowers and Havs in May's challenge, so please keep posting them there!

The challenge, this month, is to incorporate the following words into the photos you will post in this thread, some of the words that come to mind when one thinks of June :

Pearl (stone of the month)
Rose (flower of the month)
Gemini/Twins (birth sign)
Summer
Warm
Father/Grandfather
Baseball
World Cup Soccer 
BBQ
Strawberries/Berries

You may have the actual item(s) in the picture with your Havanese or you may have the word, written out somewhere. You can find a symbol that represents some of these words as well. Let your imagination take over! 

Be creative and tell us why you think a certain object or action or behavior captured alongside your Hav represents what is on the above list. Make it fun!! :rockon:*
*
Please keep posts in this thread pertaining to the subject! Thank you! *


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Hey Marj--Here you go catch this........


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

Great picture! We will try to get some up of Guapo as soon as we get back to the east coast!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Nearly June,but real roses are not out yet,so had to make do.Grabbed my pearls[fake]grabbed a rose [fake]grabbed a Dizzie real Grabbed a Teddie real,they are turning into superstar models!!


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Kipling in a giant blueberry


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

these photos so far are just priceless!!!


----------



## KarmaKat (Feb 19, 2010)

Awwwwwww... made my day


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Kipling - don't eat the whole thing at once! 

Enjoy everyone's photos! I am really HORRID at taking photos!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

*Hey Kipling we love blueberries! Come play baseball with us and we'll have a blueberry picnic. :eyebrows:*


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Clare, great pics!! Dizzie looks so much like Izzo in that second pic!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

*Twins* or Triplets?? Marj can you find the real me?
Love,
Oliver


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Way to go everyone! I love these pictures! Oliver, I'm not great at throwing the ball, but I'd love to try and catch it. Ummm... and I think you're the Hav that is looking up whose one eye we can see and whose button nose we can kiss. Am I right? 

Dizzy is a great model, along with his feline sibling. Love the photos, Clare (or is it Gigi?) 
Kipling, that is the biggest blueberry I've ever seen!!! LOL


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

marjrc said:


> World Cup Soccer


GO USA!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Carolina, we are going to need some pics of Hitch and Kubrick with their favorite soccer team. Hmmm.... who would that be, I wonder??  

I should have included "Rain" in the first post.


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

*Pearl in June photo challenge*

Thought since Pearl is the stone of the month of June, and I happen to have little LaPerlita, better known as Pearl, that I would send 3 photos of her that I hope will fit the challenge. One is called "dressed to kill," and Pearlie was 8 weeks old, another is if her sampling a tree just after she came home to us, and the third is Pearl the Princess.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I'd say that La Perlita definitely fits the month's challenge! Great pics of a pretty girl.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Hi Marj,
Yes it is both,Clare is my real name,and Gigi is my nickname,so either way is fine.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Old pictures until we can get some proper World Cup pictures... being Brazilian, you know what we'll be watching soon! 

What is this soccer you speak of?










You mean running around in that yellow and green shirt made me a Brazilian soccer fan???










And a cute Brazilian soccer fan too! 










Marj, just saw your comment! As you can see, we're thinking along the same lines!  I want to get a jersey for Hitch too and do a photo shoot with a soccer ball with them. How cute would that be?


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh I knew you wouldn't disappoint, Lina! lol I can't wait to see more pics from you. 
I have tix to see AC Milan vs. Montreal Impact tomorrow night and Ronahldino will be playing. I might not get to go if this stupid sciatica and back pain continues though. waaaaa ! 

Sorry... broke my own rule and went totally off topic here!! :redface:


----------



## Cailleach (Jan 30, 2010)

Loving the pics!!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

marjrc said:


> Oh I knew you wouldn't disappoint, Lina! lol I can't wait to see more pics from you.
> I have tix to see AC Milan vs. Montreal Impact tomorrow night and Ronahldino will be playing. I might not get to go if this stupid sciatica and back pain continues though. waaaaa !
> 
> Sorry... broke my own rule and went totally off topic here!! :redface:


 *Hope you are feeling better soon Marj* :grouphug:


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

*Dizzie enjoying the sun.*

The first dip in the pool,well more of a float.Careful don't push me in!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh how cute! The pictures are so great!!!! :bounce:


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

*World Cup*



Lina said:


> Old pictures until we can get some proper World Cup pictures... being Brazilian, you know what we'll be watching soon!
> 
> What is this soccer you speak of?
> 
> ...


I don't think much of England's chances this time,they don't have that much skill or flare,and many of them are injured,so I have been keeping a low profile with regards to the football,would'nt be at all surprised if the USA beats us,I don't sound very patriotic,do I.I shall hae to get Dizzie into his England strip,for luck!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Yes, Clare, and I in their Italy garb! lol 

Love seeing Dizzie in the pool. He doesn't seem to mind it at all!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Hey, hey, hey ! Where are all the June Challenge pictures, everyone? hoto: 

Carolina, did you get any new Soccer jerseys for your boys?


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

*World Cup Soccer 
Let the Games begin!!! *


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

looking out at the rose garden in june


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh darling little Whimsy,I love that pic of her looking out into the enchanted garden!She has a gentle little face.

Dear oliver and Comet,Comet is looking bored,at the thought of the football!but Oliver is looking up for it!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

*Darling Dizzie!*

Enjoying my roses!before the big match!!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

beautiful roses!!!! Beautiful Pup!!
( you must be a gardener!)


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Oliver says I'm ready and waiting............


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh Clare, those are gorgeous roses!! Wow. Just beautiful. Nice to see you too!  Wait a minute, where are your England banners for the game?? 

Whimsy is adorable. Love that shot!

Oliver, it's great to see you're all ready, but that ball... I dunno.... looks awfully small to me! Gosh, you are SO cute!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

oliver..you are such a sweet looking pup!!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Hi Marj,Thats not me in the picture,thats my Mum!!,and we are in my sisters garden.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh yes,and she is over eighty[My Mum]


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

*1-1*

:tea:Not too happy after the game!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

clare said:


> :tea:Not too happy after the game!


 I'm jumping for joy :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

I love little Oliver!he is sooo gorgeous!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

what beautiful pictures of those roses! wow! :cheer2:

Oliver sure is a photogenic guy Sally! You have the cutest pix!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Julie said:


> what beautiful pictures of those roses! wow! :cheer2:
> 
> Oliver sure is a photogenic guy Sally! You have the cutest pix!


 :eyebrows: Thanks but I think you have the cutest pix Julie!!!! hoto:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Rumor's first photo challenge.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Leeann said:


> Rumor's first photo challenge.


Adorable!
Looking forward to seeing more photos of all 3 of your guys!!!


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

What a sweet expression on Rumor's face, he's adorable.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Leeann, he is such a tease!! LOL Welcome to your very first Photo Challenge, little Rumor. Glad you could join us!  

Clare, your mum looks fantastic for over-80 !! sorry about your loss though...


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Okay, we're finally participating in the challenge!  We've got *"warm" *and we've got *"summer"*. Today was a hot 85F and after a short RLH, Ricky was out on deck, while Sammy was looking at that pool, wanting to jump in!

View attachment 30966


View attachment 30967


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Cute Marj! :clap2:

It was so cute to see Rumor in his first photo challenge too--he's so cute! :kiss:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

It's Baseball Season! :eyebrows:


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Happy Father's Day!!,here is a pic of some of the lads.and Dads,and Grandads plus Dizzie in our family this afternoon,despite very cold weather we managed to have a fun day!The Dads have their gold number 1 Dads.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Hey it is getting warm so take the picture quickly!...........Tell him I'm coming!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Happy Father's Day to all of our favorite men who love their havanese.
My Dh is wearing his official Chicago Blackhawks Stanley Cup Champions golf shirt.( he did go golfing today) June is for Father's Day!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Clare, that is a great family photo! Love it.  

Whimsy is a lucky Hav to be loved like that. So sweet.

Oliver, where are you off to again?


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh Whimsy is a darling!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

marjrc said:


> Clare, that is a great family photo! Love it.
> 
> Whimsy is a lucky Hav to be loved like that. So sweet.
> 
> *Oliver, where are you off to again?*


Vacation!!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Ahhhh, 'vacation' is a GREAT June word! Hav fun!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

My daughter has been gone several days on a trip to Europe with her class, so she took her camera - which I'd been using for the past 1.5 yrs. since ours broke! - so no pics! Hubby just found a Cybershot he had at work so I'll try and take some June pics with that. 

Get busy, everyone, June is almost over!!!!


----------

